# wtf is he doing



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

my big p is lying on the bottom of the tank. he also rushes to the top of the tank to get air, the drops to the floor while big air bobbles come out his gills. then he go back to lying on his side again.
i have great filters from eheim and uv filter. and powerhead. so water conditions are great.

can anyone lend a hand.
thanx
bk


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Water quality is more than just good filters, what are your test readings? If he's going to the surface to breathe it sounds like a water quality issue to me


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

the other three are fine. i tested and all test say it is in the safe zone.
bk


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmm...so if all water parameters are fine, I would think it's the temperature. The warmer the water is, the less oxygen it will be. Just a thought.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Add an air stone in his tank to suppliment oxygen.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Add an air stone in his tank to suppliment oxygen.


 yeah, also do a water change and check the temp


----------

